# Printer recommendation-Ricoh or Virtuoso



## yferlatte (Jan 18, 2013)

I've read the posts where a similar question was asked but my question is slightly different... If my mind is set on buying the Ricoh 3110DN or the Virtuoso SG400, which one of the 2 should I buy? My regular supplier carries the Ricoh but not the Virtuoso. Other suppliers have discontinued the Ricoh and now carry the Virtuoso. Pricewise, they would both be the same. Should I stay away from the Ricoh?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Before one buys a printer, one should read every thread in this forum about the issues of printers. Always understand the sellers rules on these type of issues BEFORE you buy,not after. 

Frankly before you buy a printer you should first outsource the transfers for a few jobs then you will have a MUCH better understanding of Dye subbing.
The printer is the only hard part of making a nice profit in dye sublimation. Designing dye sub art, heat pressing and selling it is the easy part that almost any one can do.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

The Ricoh is an excellent printer......but I'm a bit prejudiced as that is what I have (3110) the virtuoso is supposed to be an upgraded printer with changes suggested or implemented (not sure which) by sawgrass, who makes the ink. I don't use my Ricoh but maybe once a week as I also do screenprinting and I still have not had a clog in the 7 months I've owned it so I would recommend either one however, the virtuoso will probably be supported by most of the sublimation companies.

Hope this helps.


----------



## yferlatte (Jan 18, 2013)

Actually, I've been doing sublimation printing for about 13 years now. I started with an Epson C84 and presently use a C88+ with refillable carts. Just fed up with problems with the print heads, even if I use it on a regular basis. It's time to get a new printer so I'm not too impressed about getting another Epson.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

All that being said I would definitely recommend a Ricoh


----------



## yferlatte (Jan 18, 2013)

So you recommend the Ricoh over the Virtuoso, right? As well, what's the approx. yield of the Ricoh ink cartridges?


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

yferlatte said:


> So you recommend the Ricoh over the Virtuoso, right? As well, what's the approx. yield of the Ricoh ink cartridges?


I purchased a couple days ago "SG 800 Virtuos" I SIMPLY AMAZING! I figure in a couple months, will out grow this and need to move on to a bigger one! 

From my understanding, the gel inks are overall better, and give you about 25% more, and with the right job, that 25% could be big money!!


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Virtuoso=Ricoh with a SG label on it. Maybe some minor firmware tweaks, but nothing significant.
Both will work just fine. You have the option to use much cheaper, bulk inks with the Ricoh. Many very happy users of Ricohs with bulk ink on this forum. And spending a lot less.


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

Talon said:


> Virtuoso=Ricoh with a SG label on it. Maybe some minor firmware tweaks, but nothing significant.
> Both will work just fine. You have the option to use much cheaper, bulk inks with the Ricoh. Many very happy users of Ricohs with bulk ink on this forum. And spending a lot less.


What bulk in systems are those?


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Amazon.com: Refillable Non OEM Ricoh Sublimation Ink Cartridge and Sublimation Ink for Ricoh 3110DN 7110DN FREE USPS PRIORITY SHIPPING: Office Products

There are other sources for those carts too. And then you just buy the ink in bulk and refill/reset chip.


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

Talon said:


> Amazon.com: Refillable Non OEM Ricoh Sublimation Ink Cartridge and Sublimation Ink for Ricoh 3110DN 7110DN FREE USPS PRIORITY SHIPPING: Office Products
> 
> There are other sources for those carts too. And then you just buy the ink in bulk and refill/reset chip.


Thanks! maybe they will come out with something for the new 800!


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Doubtful, but you can make them work if you want in that printer.


----------



## yferlatte (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I purchased a Virtuoso SG400. Regarding the printer settings, what do you recommend?....In PROPERTIES, under SELECT PRINT QUALITY my choices are: HIGH SPEED, SPEED PRIORITY, QUALITY PRIORITY, HIGH QUALITY and USER SETTINGS. I printed my first transfer with the default SPEED PRIORITY and it was too low quality and not useable. I then tried HIGH QUALITY and this was perfect. Is HIGH QUALITY my best choice or is this using too much ink?


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

you probably should download the powerdriver from sawgrass


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Talon said:


> Amazon.com: Refillable Non OEM Ricoh Sublimation Ink Cartridge and Sublimation Ink for Ricoh 3110DN 7110DN FREE USPS PRIORITY SHIPPING: Office Products
> 
> There are other sources for those carts too. And then you just buy the ink in bulk and refill/reset chip.


Just FYI SG has "keyed" their carts for their private label version of the Ricoh platform.

As such this means a much more expensive barrier to market entry for the aftermarket refill cart business on a printer that is only used for sublimation and represents a much lower quantity actually out in the market than the "standard" Ricoh would be.

Tooling is very expensive so the after market refill carts for the Ricoh is not limited to just the "labeled" standard Ricohs that just happen to be used for sublimation, but to Ricoh's used for office printing as well.

A Sawgrass "Ricoh" labeled as Sawgrass represents a significantly less volume potential for aftermarket carts than a standard Ricoh would. I'm no fan of Sawgrass but they were wise to keep out any aftermarket on their own printer version.

Not to say we will never see a 3rd party deliver carts for the "Sawgrass" printer, it's not impossible, but not so easy to do from a cost manufacturing basis.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ParrotPrinting said:


> The Ricoh is an excellent printer......but I'm a bit prejudiced as that is what I have (3110) the virtuoso is supposed to be an upgraded printer with changes suggested or implemented (not sure which) by sawgrass, who makes the ink. I don't use my Ricoh but maybe once a week as I also do screenprinting and I still have not had a clog in the 7 months I've owned it so I would recommend either one however, the virtuoso will probably be supported by most of the sublimation companies.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I agree about the Virtuoso being supported by most of the sublimation companies. Assuming you mean the Conde's and Johnson Plastic's of the world.

With SG taking a private label this means that sublimation warranty support for any new Ricoh's (labeled as Ricoh's) would cease eventually and only the "SG Ricohs" versions would have support eventually.

I would think to stay in the future one should choose the Virtuoso which is made by Ricoh, but exclusive to Sawgrass.

The problem is that where others are offering aftermarket sub inks for the "Ricoh" Ricoh the concern to me is the warranty. 

Put sub inks in a "Ricoh" Ricoh not sold by someone that sold you that printer (with sublimation in mind) and honoring a warranty for that when used as a sublimation printer, then you risk not having your warranty honored.

So buying a "Ricoh" Ricoh from a tradional retailer that doesn't sell sublimation and then getting 3rd party sub inks and refillable carts from another party brings warranty into question.

SG with the "SG Ricoh" aka Virtuoso has a warranty they must honor.


----------



## yferlatte (Jan 18, 2013)

ParrotPrinting said:


> you probably should download the powerdriver from sawgrass


I did download and install it


----------



## LolaBee (Nov 20, 2017)

yferlatte said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I purchased a Virtuoso SG400. Regarding the printer settings, what do you recommend?....In PROPERTIES, under SELECT PRINT QUALITY my choices are: HIGH SPEED, SPEED PRIORITY, QUALITY PRIORITY, HIGH QUALITY and USER SETTINGS. I printed my first transfer with the default SPEED PRIORITY and it was too low quality and not useable. I then tried HIGH QUALITY and this was perfect. Is HIGH QUALITY my best choice or is this using too much ink?


Please could you help me change my Sawgrass settings to Quality Priority. I have installed it on my Mac if that makes a difference. I know with Mac I cannot use Power Driver and I am therefore having issues with my printing quality.

Thanks


----------



## photojim (May 19, 2014)

Can you do transfers on black shirts with this printer?


----------

